# Ohhhhhh come with me to the rolling sea where the weathers clear and calm



## lostprophet (Dec 29, 2007)

Well shiver me timbers and brace the something or other Gaaaarrrrrrr I don't know what I'm doing

Hey its a lighthouse don't you know


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a pretty great shot.  I think the fact that it was windy did a lot for this scene.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 29, 2007)

Clearly a very windy spot, the way those trees have grown!  

I love the clump of grasses in the foreground. 

Arrrrrr, where was this one taken?


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> That's a pretty great shot.  I think the fact that it was windy did a lot for this scene.



well it wasn't windy until I farted :blushing:


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 29, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Clearly a very windy spot, the way those trees have grown!
> 
> I love the clump of grasses in the foreground.
> 
> Arrrrrr, where was this one taken?



garrr twas taken at Lepe one fine summers day when I was looking for me rum arrrrrr


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 29, 2007)

Yo ho ho. And a bottle of rum.

 (and a noseplug, please)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice conversion - PS or something else?

Feels just slightly lopsided towards the right.


----------



## .Serenity. (Dec 29, 2007)

ooohhh feel the wind. Great movement in a still photo!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Nice conversion - PS or something else?
> 
> Feels just slightly lopsided towards the right.



But I think that works in favor of this shot, it presents movement and motion to the viewer better this way, I think. I like this shot.


----------



## Becky (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool shot, love the blacks and the fart clearly worked wonders.



			
				Antarctican said:
			
		

> _
> Arrrrrr, where was this one taken?_


Probably near the parked cars I'd guess...


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Nice conversion - PS or something else?
> 
> Feels just slightly lopsided towards the right.



arrr that just be PS ye landlubber



.Serenity. said:


> ooohhh feel the wind. Great movement in a still photo!



garrrr thanks



Trenton Romulox said:


> But I think that works in favor of this shot, it presents movement and motion to the viewer better this way, I think. I like this shot.



garrr watch this one me hearties he knows what he speaks



Becky said:


> Cool shot, love the blacks and the fart clearly worked wonders.
> 
> 
> Probably near the parked cars I'd guess...



garrrr she be ye one who stole me treasure map, guess she be avter be booty


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 29, 2007)

Even the lighthouse is bending to the wind!

-Shea


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 30, 2007)

arrrrr thank ye


----------



## Ronman (Dec 30, 2007)

I think Sideburns said it aptly.....first.

"That's a pretty great shot."

I like it!  ron


----------



## abraxas (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice shot Andy!


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 30, 2007)

Garrrrrrrr cheers


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 30, 2007)

nice ... but how do we get rid of that pirate accent?


----------



## abraxas (Dec 30, 2007)

Make 'im walk the plank.


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 30, 2007)

the composition leads your eye nicely through the photo


----------



## memento (Dec 30, 2007)

I though NTLAPD was in September..


----------



## NJMAN (Dec 30, 2007)

LOVE the great black and white tones in this image!  Excellent. :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 30, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> nice ... but how do we get rid of that pirate accent?



arrrr what accent that be ye landlubber?



abraxas said:


> Make 'im walk the plank.



harrrr harrrr harrrr you need to be catching me first arrr



JohnMF said:


> the composition leads your eye nicely through the photo



arrr thanks yous



memento said:


> I though NTLAPD was in September..



arrr that be for you landlubbers, us real pirates do it all year round



NJMAN said:


> LOVE the great black and white tones in this image!  Excellent. :thumbup:
> 
> NJ



arrrr


----------



## Kazoo (Dec 30, 2007)

very groovy (can pirates be groovy?), makes me think of the fab paintings by the Group Of Seven.

Must've been a mighty wind to bend that tree behind the lighthouse.....


----------



## NJMAN (Dec 30, 2007)

What does "arrr" mean anyway?  Is that a growl?  It must be difficult to get any sounds past that camera thats lodged in your mouth.


----------



## AnselAdams (Dec 30, 2007)

Arrrrrrr Matie baton the hatches n furl the jib me smells a storm a brewin. Set sail for The Great Lost Prophet wilst this wind is on me back.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 30, 2007)

I've 'ad four or fives looks at this so far and I can't get it out of my head.  It could be flashbacks from my animated years, but I find interesting stuff happening in the clouds.

The light fluffy clouds on the top left seem to be forming a dragon of sorts with its mouth agape.  Directly across from it is a cherub with quite the quaff of hair, mouth opened and screaming for redemption and his arms extended out in front for protection.

Well, that what I see.

Oh, by the way Andy, damn nice photo.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 31, 2007)

Kazoo said:


> very groovy (can pirates be groovy?), makes me think of the fab paintings by the Group Of Seven.
> 
> Must've been a mighty wind to bend that tree behind the lighthouse.....



cheers, never heard of group of seven but will have a look for them



NJMAN said:


> What does "arrr" mean anyway?  Is that a growl?  It must be difficult to get any sounds past that camera thats lodged in your mouth.



It's what would be pirates say, looks like someone needs to watch Dodgeball  



AnselAdams said:


> Arrrrrrr Matie baton the hatches n furl the jib me smells a storm a brewin. Set sail for The Great Lost Prophet wilst this wind is on me back.



I am not great, never have been and never will be



kundalini said:


> I've 'ad four or fives looks at this so far and I can't get it out of my head.  It could be flashbacks from my animated years, but I find interesting stuff happening in the clouds.
> 
> The light fluffy clouds on the top left seem to be forming a dragon of sorts with its mouth agape.  Directly across from it is a cherub with quite the quaff of hair, mouth opened and screaming for redemption and his arms extended out in front for protection.
> 
> ...



 thanks


----------



## the real slim aidy (Dec 31, 2007)

hahaha @ all the comments amazing pic looks alive!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 31, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> cheers, never heard of group of seven but will have a look for them









 Canadian artists from the 1920s, known for landscape paintings from the Muskoka area, many of which feature windswept trees such as the ones in your pic


----------



## NJMAN (Dec 31, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> It's what would be pirates say, looks like someone needs to watch Dodgeball


 
LOL, Ive seen it.  Great movie!  But nothing can match Rip Torn's "Scully" in Summer Rental!!


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 31, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Canadian artists from the 1920s, known for landscape paintings from the Muskoka area, many of which feature windswept trees such as the ones in your pic



cheers for that



NJMAN said:


> LOL, Ive seen it.  Great movie!  But nothing can match Rip Torn's "Scully" in Summer Rental!!



not seen that so might just have to check it out


----------

